# What are some good blue crab recipes



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't like fishy tasting food, but I love crab legs, shrimp, lobster and I love to fish.

I haven't tried blue crab yet, do any of you have recipes that are spicy or got a Cajun taste?


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Blue Crabs*

I like mine cooked in white vinegar, beer and lots of old bay and steam them for about 20 min. or until a orange color.


----------



## peteclat (Jun 30, 2014)

toyotaman29 said:


> I like mine cooked in white vinegar, beer and lots of old bay and steam them for about 20 min. or until a orange color.
> View attachment 12845
> View attachment 12846


+1


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm guessing you still to need crack open the shell right?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

we do them in italian sauce sometimes, yum


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Really hard to beat crabs steamed with beer and Old Bay seasoning. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

ntizda said:


> I'm guessing you still to need crack open the shell right?


You can check out youtube for some great ways on getting out all the good meat and how to clean them.


----------



## EPK (Jun 24, 2013)

I steam them in beer and Old Bay.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

My wife has some similar feelings, but she does love to go crabbing, and yet won't eat the traditional steamed crabs (in vinegar &/or beer & old bay) but will eat crab cakes and crab salad etc. So, we go crabbing, I clean the boat and take a shower while she steams the crabs (who, live, only Yankees from MD kill and clean them first.) Then I pick them (yes, you have to "pop the top" of the crab and pick the meat out with your fingers (sort of pinching the meat) and crack the claws with a small mallet or nutcrackers. I patiently endure this as I'm allowed to eat the claws (she doesn't like the claw meat in her crab cakes/salad) and drink beer. She then makes some crab cakes for cooking/freezing, and we weigh out into pound packages and vacuum seal the body meat. 

That's a start. This of course won't work for fried soft shell crabs (you still have to pop the top and clean out the "deadman" or she-crab soup. (The only thing I think sooks are good for besides making lots of baby crabs to grow up to be eaten by me!) 

Oh, and for me, the spicy comes from the cocktail sauce. So here is mine: Horseradish, Wasabi powder, Tobasco sauce (don't substitute), Lime juice, Worcester sauce and Ketchup. Proportions left to the chef.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

You guys got my mouth watering. 

I've seen where someone put the seasoning that they put on bojangles fries on the crab . Anyone try that?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Pull legs off, cut into halves or quarters, put on circle hook, and go catch something that I can eat.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I love eating crabs but cleaning them is a PIA. I do sneak some here and there while cleaning. Wife usually makes crabcakes out of them.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I had 2 left over steamed crabs in my freezer. After reading this and googling how to eat bluecrab I found this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUW6_CTZd9U
this kid knows what hes doing! The only thing I didnt do was use the knife to cut thru the shell to get the lump meat out. I just picked it outwith my fingers. Cracking the claws like this kid shows in the video is spot on it worked great!


----------



## dbjames (Jun 3, 2009)

We make crab cakes. When we are in Pawleys for vacation, we always go crabbing. If you use the whole crab (Lump, Claw, and Body meat) you can make a few crab cakes with around 8-10 crabs. I take the top shell off and take off the lungs, and then spray the insides out with the water hose, and then break in half right after crabbing. This keeps you from having to clean them after they are cooked. I then steam these in water and crab seasoning for 12-15 min, depending on how many crabs I have. Once they are finished I take them out and let them cool and then pick them. Once I have a pile of meat, I take about 8 crackers (your choice, or whatever you have laying around:Saltine,Ritz,etc) and crush them in a mixing bowl. Then I mix in an egg for binding. Salt and pepper, and maybe a little mustard powder. Then mix in your meat very carefully. Form them into patties. Whatever size suits you. Heat a little butter in a skillet and cook! Before you flip make sure the skillet side down, is brown.


----------

